

TrueCraft bans developer who have read reversed MineCraft code from development - argklm

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SirCmpwn&#x2F;TrueCraft<p>&quot;If you want to keep up with development or contribute, join #truecraft on irc.esper.net. Pull requests will be rejected from authors who have read any decompiled official Minecraft code.<p>To get started, sign the Contributor License Agreement to establish that you have not, in fact, ever read decompiled Minecraft code.<p>If you have read the Minecraft source, you can contribute to the TrueCraft wiki here. Under no circumstances should you expose clean devs to source code.&quot;<p>It seems like a draconian measure considering that a big part of people interested in TrueCraft development, could be programmers interested enough in MineCraft to have seen the code. I think that early modders were forced to reverse MineCraft in order to get the code to work. What do you think?
======
necavi
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_room_design](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_room_design)

They're taking a route that is intended to prevent legal challenges in the
future. It makes quite a bit of sense.

------
kwhitefoot
Hardly draconian. Since Truecraft describes itself as a clean room
implementation it would be hypocritical to accept contributions from people
who have read the code.

------
staunch
The alternative is they risk Microsoft coming after them for stealing the
intellectual property they just paid billions for.

~~~
anon3_
Businesses aren't just buying into IP - they're buying into a brand,
onboarding their engineers, absorbing the userbase.

On the flip side, maybe MS will be excited and flattered to see it's in C#.
Maybe MS will take this as a new Minecraft codebase. If you're MS, why bother
with java? How does an open source MC hurt? The bukkit community seems to be
active :) [1]

[https://bukkit.org/](https://bukkit.org/)

